# Welche Waffe für welche Klasse/Skillung?



## Lorille (12. Juli 2007)

Immer wieder taucht die Frage auf: Ich bin Schmied, ich kann mich spezialisieren, welche Spezialisierung lohnt sich für meine Klasse bzw. meine Skillung. Deswegen habe ich hier mal die Spezialisierungen zusammengefasst und zu jeder Spezialisierung geeignete Klassen dazugeschrieben. Freue mich über Ergänzungen.

*Waffenschmiede: Axt*

_Zweihand: Die Zweihandaxt hat den zweithöchsten Maximalschaden aller Waffen. Dazu hat sie keinen Proc, aber eindeutig auf Schaden ausgelegte Werte, viel Angriffskraft und Critchance auf allen drei Ausbaustufen, dafür kein Stamina._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Waffe empfehle ich für: 

PvE-Slam-Krieger. Der Stunproc des Kolbens ist hier wirkungslos, die Stamina des Kolbens nicht so wichtig. Dafür geben die (evtl.) geskillten 5% Crit der Axt diesem Build nochmal einen Damageschub, genauso wie die Attackpower bei geskilltem Blutdurst effektiv zu Tage treten kann.

MM-Jäger. Ganz klar: Viel Attackpower, viel Crit. Wenn ihr Schmied seid ist das hier eure Entscheidung.

_Einhand: Eigentlich alles fast gleich wie bei der Zweihand, wieder kein Proc, was sie dem Hammer gegenüber klar unterlegen macht!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Waffe empfehle ich für eigentlich niemanden. Sie ist ihren Konkurrenten in diesem Sektor einfach unterlegen.

*Schwert*

_Zweihand: Das Zweihandschwert hat interessante Aspekte. Einerseits macht es euch gegenüber Furcht immun, andererseits hat es einen Kreuzfahrerproc, der euren PvE-Schaden erhöht._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Waffe empfehle ich für:

Retribution-Paladine im PvP: Was diesem Paladin fehlt ist die Möglichkeit, sich gegen Furcht immun zu machen. Da hilft ihm das Schwert aus. Außerdem hat es auf PvP ausgelegte Stats.

PvE-Slam-Krieger mit Schwertspec: Die Schwertspec gibt euch eine Chance auf einen Extraschlag, der gleichzeitig mit euren Whitehit/Slamschlägen oft auftritt. Eine schöne Möglichkeit, zusätzlichen Schaden zu produzieren - und damit zusätzliche Wut.

PvP-MS-Krieger: Schwertspezi bietet hier den nötigen Überraschungseffekt im PvP. Was ist schöner, als einen Gegner mit Schwertspeziprocs umzuhauen? Ganz klar: Zwei Gegner mit Schwertspeziprocs und weitreichenden Stößen umzuhauen.

_Einhand: Dank reichlich Trefferwertung die beste Nebenhand für Schurken und Furorkrieger. Außerdem dank großzügig Ausdauer ein gutes Tankschwert._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Waffe empfehle ich für:

PvE-Combat-Schwertschurken: Doppelprocs und schnelle Offhandspeed sagen alles.

*Kolben*

_Zweihand: Die Königsdisziplin im PvE. Ab der zweiten Ausbaustufe gibts einen Stuncproc dazu, zusätzlich noch massiv Stamina, Stärke und Beweglichkeit und den höchsten Maxdmg._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Waffe empfehle ich für:

MS-PvP-Krieger: Ab der zweiten Ausbaustufe stunnt die Waffe. Zusammen mit dem ohnehin geskillten Kolbenstun genial für PvP. Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Dazu noch viel Stamina um im PvP länger zu überleben.

Ret-PvP-Paladine: Ergänzt diese ohnehin Stun-lastige Klasse durch den zusätzlichen Stunproc auf der Waffe.

PvE-Slam-Krieger: Massiv Stärke und der höchste Maxdmg aller Schmiedewaffen. Leider funktioniert der Stunproc im PvE so gut wie, dennoch lohnenswert.

_Einhand: Hoher Max-Dmg und ein Proc, der eure Waffengeschwindigkeit stark erhöht. Auf höheren Stufen kommt mehr Ausdauer dazu, der Proc und seine Procchance bleiben gleich!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Waffe empfehle ich für:

Furorkrieger: Höchster Maxdmg und ein Haste-Proc darauf, was muss ich mehr sagen?

PvE-Hemo-Schurken / PvE-Combat-Schurken: Hasteproc, was sonst? 

Enhancement-Schamanen: Siehe Furykrieger.

*Rüstungsschmied:*

Die Brustplatte ist die stärkste Offkriegerbrustplatte bis T6, natürlich in der jeweiligen Ausbauform. Falls ihr bereits über eine starke Waffe verfügt (Blutschrei z. Bsp.), holt euch dieses Baby. Die Entscheidung lohnt sich.


----------



## Méla23 (12. Juli 2007)

Item suchen, dann Auf item links klicken, das 2. teil auswählen und sowas kommt heraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: das is das erste, das es bei "Schwert" gefunden hat^^


----------



## Lorille (12. Juli 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> Item suchen, dann Auf item links klicken, das 2. teil auswählen und sowas kommt heraus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke dir.

Geht bei mir nicht. Bei mir kommt bei Linksklick gar nichts und bei Rechtsklick [vor].


----------



## Trixer (12. Juli 2007)

also ich vote hier dann ma sticky ne^^
die fragen wurde schon so oft gestellt...
echt saubere arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fräsh (13. Juli 2007)

vote for sticky

konnte mich absolut nicht zwischen schwert und axt entscheiden....aber da meine t1 axt schon mungo hat fällts mir ein bisschen leichter die axt zu wählen....


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28440][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28440.gif[/img][/url]
```
 hammer erste ausbaustufe 


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28441][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28441.gif[/img][/url]
```
 hammer zweite ausbaustufe


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28442][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28442.gif[/img][/url]
```
 hammer dritte ausbaustufe

---------------



```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28434][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28434.gif[/img][/url]
```
 axt erste ausbaustufe


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28435][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28435.gif[/img][/url]
```
 axt zweite ausbaustufe


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28436][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28436.gif[/img][/url]
```
 axt dritte ausbaustufe


---------------



```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28428][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28428.gif[/img][/url]
```
 schwert erste ausbaustufe


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28429][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28429.gif[/img][/url]
```
 schwert zweite ausbaustufe


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28430][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28430.gif[/img][/url]
```
 schwert dritte ausbaustufe

hier für deine tooltips die links...hf


----------



## Szyslak (13. Juli 2007)

/vote for sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Danke für die positiven Kommentare und danke an Fräsh für die Itemlinks, jetzt brauch ich nur noch die von den Einhandwaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fräsh (13. Juli 2007)

```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28437][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28437.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h kolben t1

```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28438][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28438.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h kolben t2

```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28439][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28439.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h kolben t3

------


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28425][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28425.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h schwert t1

```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28426][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28426.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h schwert t2

```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28427][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28427.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h schwert t3

------


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28431][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28431.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h axt t1

```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28432][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28432.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h axt t2

```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28433][img]http://wow.buffed.de/item/28433.gif[/img][/url]
```
 1h axt t3


biddööööö, nix zu danken ^^ hoff mal wir ecken nimmer ganz so oft an ;-)
letzte zeit wars ja recht ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sag mal funktioniert der link nicht bei dir oder liegts an deinen browser einstellungen...hört sich nämlich ganz so an. 

MfG


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Danke dir vielmals.

In letzter Zeit hats mit uns wirklich gut geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, noch 4 Nethervortex zu Blutmond, yay!


----------



## Dunathan (13. Juli 2007)

wieder mal ein schönes ding Lorille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
könntest ja noch den link für die einhandwaffen ergänzen wenns geht

mfg Dunathan

Ps: vote for sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Dunathan schrieb:


> wieder mal ein schönes ding Lorille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke dir und schon gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fräsh (13. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals.
> 
> In letzter Zeit hats mit uns wirklich gut geklappt
> 
> ...




du sau xD
naja hab noch viel arbeit vor mir....erstma nen stammraid richtig aufbauen.
ruf fehlt mir auch noch einiges bis zu den heroics....also wird noch ein langer, langer weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mir macht raiden atm mehr spass als pvp....finde einfach keine arena skilled leute die mit dem nötigen ernst an die sache gehn...bis 1700 gehts aber dann merkt man es an rüssi und tatktik schon sehr stark, daher die woche noch punkte abgegriffen und aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welcher server kann eigentlich flinkstahl-set craften? keiner?


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Fräsh schrieb:


> du sau xD
> naja hab noch viel arbeit vor mir....erstma nen stammraid richtig aufbauen.
> ruf fehlt mir auch noch einiges bis zu den heroics....also wird noch ein langer, langer weg
> 
> ...



Ich kann die Handschuhe sind aber ziemlicher Crap imho.


----------



## scrapid (13. Juli 2007)

Kann ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kleichzeitig Tragen?


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

scrapid schrieb:


> Kann ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, würde ich für Jäger aber trotzdem nicht empfehlen, nicht genügend AP und Crit drauf. Da fährt man mit Blutmond besser.


----------



## Nanimo (15. Juli 2007)

Wirklich? Sind doch ein und das gleiche Schwert nur andere Stufe und es steht doch Einzigartig drin!


----------



## Lorille (15. Juli 2007)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Wirklich? Sind doch ein und das gleiche Schwert nur andere Stufe und es steht doch Einzigartig drin!



Es sind verschiedene Schwerter. Das kannst du ganz gut an den Item-IDs sehen.


----------



## Len (15. Juli 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> /vote for sticky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jap, Lorilles Thread hat definitiv n sticky verdient.
Bedenke jedoch, dass das Unterforum Schmiedekunst - im Moment - nur diesen Thread beinhaltet.
Sollte der Thread drohen unter zu gehen, wird der sofort gesticked :>

@TE: Sehr schön gemacht, gefällt mir sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (15. Juli 2007)

Len schrieb:


> @TE: Sehr schön gemacht, gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (15. Juli 2007)

Ok, noch ein Grund warum Rustungsschmied nicht gut ist kann ja keine 2 Brustplatten davon tragen.^^


----------



## Lorille (15. Juli 2007)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Ok, noch ein Grund warum Rustungsschmied nicht gut ist kann ja keine 2 Brustplatten davon tragen.^^



Es ist aber auch absolut sinnlos zwei von diesen Schwerter zu tragen.


----------



## Dnz (15. Juli 2007)

Ich selbst bin Kolben Schmied und sehr zufrieden.
Obwohl ich Def Tank von Hauptberuf bin hab ich mit den beiden T2 Waffen immer ne relativ gute Waffe parat.

2 Vortex und ich hab meinen Storm Herald für die Arena - leider pass ich zu oft weil irgendwer sich nen PvE Gürtel bauen will ;S

in unserem Raid sind die 2h warris alle mit der axt unterwegs. die furos alle mit dem kolben.


----------



## Fräsh (17. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich kann die Handschuhe sind aber ziemlicher Crap imho.



du kannst nen tempelrezept schmieden? reden wir vom fury flinkstahltset oder den blöden jäger handschuhen?


----------



## Lorille (17. Juli 2007)

Fräsh schrieb:


> du kannst nen tempel schmieden? reden wir vom fury flinkstahltset oder den blöden jäger handschuhen?



Ich meinte das Jägerzeug. Die Schultern, die geschmiedet werden sind nämlich sowieso BoP.


----------



## Disi (18. Juli 2007)

Was denkt ihr lohnst sich mehr für einen Melee Schami.. die Axt oder der Kolben?


----------



## Lorille (18. Juli 2007)

Disi schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr lohnst sich mehr für einen Melee Schami.. die Axt oder der Kolben?



Der Einhandkolben wegen dem Speedproc.

Falls du Zweihand meinst: Auch der Kolben, wegen dem Stunproc.


----------



## DrSnugger (25. Juli 2007)

Also ich mache mir jez nen Verstärkungs Schamanen.

Ich hätte da an die Hammerspezi gedacht, oder kann mir wer davon abraten¿?
Vielleicht andere spezi...oder anderer beruf¿?

Danke für eure antwort


----------



## Lorille (25. Juli 2007)

DrSnugger schrieb:


> Also ich mache mir jez nen Verstärkungs Schamanen.
> 
> Ich hätte da an die Hammerspezi gedacht, oder kann mir wer davon abraten¿?
> Vielleicht andere spezi...oder anderer beruf¿?
> ...



Lies den Post vor deinem.


----------



## Hechell (30. Juli 2007)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem +5 auf schwerter und kolben bei Menschen ? Hab schon gehört Blizz hat es irgendwie genervt...wieviel + Schaden kriegt man den von einem Punkt bzw mal aus Fun gefragt wieviel mehr Damage hat es früher gebracht.


----------



## Squishee (13. August 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> _Einhand: Hoher Max-Dmg und ein Proc, der eure Waffengeschwindigkeit stark erhöht. Auf höheren Stufen kommt mehr Ausdauer dazu, der Proc und seine Procchance bleiben gleich!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DW-Schamis *hust*


----------



## Diamond1611 (13. August 2007)

edit: hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Ahnron (15. August 2007)

Wirklich toll gemacht aber,... WO BLEIBEN DIE SCHAMYS??^^
Ich als melee schamy hab mich auf Kolben spezialisiert. 
Der 1h-Kolben ist sehr sehr geil im Raid und 2h-Kolben geht auch gut ab im PvP (ich hab die 2te erweiterung)


Mfg Ahnron


----------



## Crâshbâsh (7. Oktober 2007)

Also ich epfehle noch die 3te ausbaustufe vom 1h Streitkolben in verbindung mit der waffe die alle Schmiede (egal ob Rüstung oder waffenschmied) erlernen kann und zwar die "Teuflisch Scharfe Kampfaxt" für Verstärker Schamanen auf beide Waffen die verzauberung "Mungo" (oder auf eine "Mungo" und auf die andere "Kreuzfaherer" ist nicht ganz so teuer) für Verstärker Schamanen !


----------



## Deragu (7. Oktober 2007)

Als Schurke ist es schwer die Richtige Waffe zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ob Dolch oder Schwert  komm auf die Skillung an  beides ist Gut


----------



## Níght06 (15. Oktober 2007)

also hab mich jetzt auch für schwert schmiedemeister entschieden, bin ret pala und löwenherzklinge is einfach geil für pvp und pve

danke dir für den thread!


sticky pls!!!!!!


----------



## Lorille (5. Dezember 2007)

Ahnron schrieb:


> Wirklich toll gemacht aber,... WO BLEIBEN DIE SCHAMYS??^^
> Ich als melee schamy hab mich auf Kolben spezialisiert.
> Der 1h-Kolben ist sehr sehr geil im Raid und 2h-Kolben geht auch gut ab im PvP (ich hab die 2te erweiterung)
> Mfg Ahnron



Ups, hab sie mal reineditiert.


----------



## Tragoile (27. Dezember 2007)

wie kann man lernen diese Waffen herzustellen ?
und wo gibts die Q um Meister des Faches zu werden ?

MFG
Trago


----------



## Menora (6. Februar 2008)

was is fürn pve vergelter besser 2h schwert oder 2h kolben?


----------



## Skuderian (7. Februar 2008)

Dere!

Ist auch als Verstärkerschami/Ork die Streitkolbenspezialisierung der Axtspezialisierung vorzuziehen? Immerhin gibts da ja einen Bonus auf Äxte.


----------



## Klinge der Horde (29. Februar 2008)

Für einen Waffen/Fury Warri is da besser eine 2h Waffe oder 2 1h Waffen?


----------



## Totelius (29. Februar 2008)

kommt drauf an,wenn du mehr auf waffen geskillt hast,ne 2hand waffe,bei mehr auf fury,2 1hand waffen










_-Schurken Rulez-_


----------

